

Ask HN: Please help us evaluate an Idea (short survey) - gosuri

I am doing some market research on a food related idea I had. If you are in the US would you mind taking a short survey (few minutes)? Would appreciate it. The link is http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/3JCSMGJ
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickety: <http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/3JCSMGJ>

